# Global G2 Chef's blade guard



## iamweird (Jan 13, 2015)

Hey guys, I've been looking for the proper guard for my knife for agesssss and I can't find it for the life of me. My go to knife is a global g2 chef's. I've seen blade guards for other global knives, but never this model... Which is odd, considering it's one of the most popular. But yeah, back on topic. Does anyone know where I could find one of these? I live in Canada, so any site that would ship here would be awesome. Thanks a bunch!!

EDIT - It's a 20CM


----------



## rick alan (Nov 15, 2012)

Other ideas from a recent post: http://www.cheftalk.com/t/79446/knife-guards

Rick


----------

